# Customizable text animations from a browser source



## StreamerEdu (Jan 24, 2022)

StreamerEdu submitted a new resource:

Customizable text animations from a browser source - Easily configured browser source text animations.



> Hey OBS-ers,
> 
> I've created a customizable text animation tool that allows you to have animated text overlays in OBS Studio using a browser source. It's easily configured by filling out an online form and putting the generated URL into a browser source. Just some of the options you can configure:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

